# Potholes Very Dry



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hunted the area SW from Edgeley down to highway 11 this weekend. This is our traditional opening area. Haven't seen the potholes this dried out since the drought days 10 years ago. Most shallow sloughs are dry. There are still huntable areas but the bigger deeper lakes are what's left. You guys from out of state may want to have your duck boats with you if you plan to hunt that area. The further North you go the more water you see. Heard others that hunted this weekend in some other areas saying the same thing. NRs will have a good hunt and the color on the drakes will be a lot more prominent this next weekend. Teal must have been on the move already as we didn't see many. Some greenwings and pintails.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

In my area all that is left are big sloughs that you need a boat to get to the ducks, the only way to really get them for me is to set up in a field. It is really depressing when we drove aroound sat. Sloughs that had water in them a couple weeks ago are dry now. But there have been pretty good sized flocks of mallards using fields, Im going to have to hit that up this weekend. :sniper:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, the water situation has gotten noticably worse in the last several weeks. A little marsh boat is a much better idea than a metal jon boat as there is no way to launch a boat from a trailer over 50 ft of muck. Even some of the HUGE water where you could launch a boat is so shallow that you'd destroy an outboard. Gonna be a long strange year.

M.


----------

